# Spalted Apple PFS



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Hey everyone

Today I went and picked up a few spalted apple branches. Made this pfs out of the smallest piece. The wood is surprisingly strong considering the amount of wormholes and spalting.

Sanded to 400 grit and linseed bathed it for a hour or two. Will Beeswax it when it dries up some.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Beautiful grain ... lovely shape. But that is what I have come to expect from you ... :wave:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i love that exposed worm hole tunnel in the handle.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow, you don't waste any time getting from tree to shooter!

Gorgeous looking shooter it is, too.


----------



## Wildwood (Apr 3, 2013)

This is what its all about... Excellent.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, cool!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Now Thats 1 of a kind. Beautiful as is no oil no wax no nothing.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

dang thats gorgeous....


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I like that. I like that a lot!

Good find, good work.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

very nice!


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Wow you sure turn out some nice stuff. I like your work.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

lookin good!!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

That's some very nice wood you have access to on the Island. Well done.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh man i really like this shooter, very unique with this worm tunnel


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

That looks awesome. Love the grain and spalting.


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

That's a little beauty!!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Sheer beauty!!!!!

Great work 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Strom (Apr 9, 2013)

Really nice! Well done.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Beautiful, BC. Lots of character.


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Stunning as always BC (I think I have to cut our apple tree soon...)


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

very very nice


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

nice little guy. great spalt. good job dude.


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Holy... Are you crafting Slingshots all day? Your output is amazing. And such a beautiful grain again, nice job!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice!


----------

